# 75 Gallon DIY Oak stand



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So my GF's father (a carpenter) has been kind enough to build me a custom, solid oak, 75 gallon wood stand. He sent me pictures in the mail (yup, roll camera pictures) and I wanted to share the progress as I'm REALLY excited for this!

Here is the base of the whole stand (just standing up)









different angle









Now with legs on









All the legs on


















Primer on the inside and panels on the outside added as well (they're a little high up top because he's doing a trim on the outside of the tank)









Inside painted flat black


----------



## nonaram (Feb 18, 2012)

cool pics 
i like these pics.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

its looking great so far. i personally woulda gone with nails instead on the edges but if he plans on doing moulding all around both top and bottom it should look fantastic. keep the pics coming


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> its looking great so far. i personally woulda gone with nails instead on the edges but if he plans on doing moulding all around both top and bottom it should look fantastic. keep the pics coming


Yeah he's doing molding all around, and he's building a canopy too. I'll be getting two pieces of wood in the mail one with finish one without to see which I like, after which he's going to stain 

I'll keep you updated!


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow - glad someone else is still using film! So, is this build going on 16 years? 

Looking great and definitely looks super solid.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

kenko said:


> Wow - glad someone else is still using film! So, is this build going on 16 years?
> 
> Looking great and definitely looks super solid.


Haha yeah, he still uses film. He's 70 though so I didn't really think twice about it. I'm pretty sure it can hold a small car since it's made with 6 4x4s :lol:


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

So I just got a few pieces of sample wood in the mail from my gf's dad, here they are!










On the left is the oak with a wood conditioner on first then 3 coats of the stain, on the right is the same but without the conditioner


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

looks like it's gonna be nice. I would have left the inside white though. Hard seeing things in there when it's black.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> looks like it's gonna be nice. I would have left the inside white though. Hard seeing things in there when it's black.


Yeah, just kinda thought about that now... oh well


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

hey wait a minute...it's not a DIY stand...it's a DIGF stand....*D*o* I*t by *G*f's *F*ather


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

This is true haha, I've told him exactly what I wanted and he's building :wink:


----------

